# Maps of an Uncharted World



## Vascant (Oct 12, 2011)

A few months ago I got this idea to run a new campaign strictly underground but quickly ran into a problem of the fact I have never seen a map before that covered large area with any level of detail.  I started sketching out what I wanted for the area and came up with a plan for about 50 12x16 inch map panels, this count has now grown to over 100 map panels.  So the campaign surrounds a natural feature called the Lake of Spires, which in the map below you can see the start of that lake being mapped out.  It will also provide the details for a dwarven stronghold and a slave market plus a few other secrets.  

While doing this I am offering them for free just in case others may feel the desire to run an underground campaign or just simple need underground maps for their current campaign.  I release a new panel every Friday.  At this time I have released 6 panels and ahead of schedule enough where 9 are drawn, I want to be several panels ahead just in case get the flu or emergencies pop there will be nothing to interfere with a release (provided the end of world is not scheduled for Dec 2012).  I finally put together what I call a campaign map, which is a smaller version to help make sure I am going according to the plan.  

I hope everyone enjoys and if you have any questions or comments feel free to ask, the maps are setup so you can download without any registration stuff and hassle free on the website.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Oct 12, 2011)

Fun stuff! Keep posting 'em.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2011)

I am Preparing an area known as the forest of silent screams. Perhaps i need to post that here as well for you to use at you leisure?


----------



## Vascant (Oct 14, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am Preparing an area known as the forest of silent screams. Perhaps i need to post that here as well for you to use at you leisure?




I am sure someone can use it, the way I plan on running this campaign I don't expect the players to be able to reach the surface for quite a long time.

On that note, just uploaded Panel #7 to the site for this Friday's release.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2011)

I plan on using a prop for starters: a picture of a real cavern of unusual size. I will explain the many side passages and each passage will have some sort of challenge. Each group of challenges will be grouped in category of type: earth, heat, fungi, trick/trap, main chamber and general 'random'.

next the side chambers will have a linear progression: earth to heat to water- and not all passages will have challenges as they will be 'false passages: un-occupied. for example, the passages between  heat and water will more likely have the fungus types, where the passages between earth and heat might have spiders. 

Is this making sense? actual positioning of side passages will be abstract- i can add time or or not between passage examinations.

As for the main chamber: the forest of silent screams, it will be huge with all kinds of traps and hazards and a 'colony of entrapped oread (The accursed) who will be as caryatid columns that will animate at 'random'. their forms will be encased in calcite coumns wtih their physical features partially showing.

i will be having random perception checks by random people- the caryatid colums will animate and try and grapple, with their facial features distorting into soundless screams-freezing suddenly and returning to inanimate rock.

the curse is lost to time-so many of the oread colony are lost to the cavern for such a long time- some of the oread have dissolved to the rivelets of water dripping from the world above and forming pools of enchanted water forming mud men and mud elementals. 

i will have encounter names put into baggies and draw them radomly and hve the basid info in a note book and will make encounters with the trailblazer method of encounter design. more commen encounters will be put back into the pouch where the more deadly encounters will only be used once.

How does this look so far?


----------



## Vascant (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds pretty good, should indeed keep them busy that's for sure.  I always like to have players roll just because.  Keeps them on their toes


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2011)

i am going to have FUN!


----------



## Vascant (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the 8th release of the Lake of Spires, one more until all of the panels of displayed in the campaign map can be seen in sparkling detail.  As normal they are free for download on the website.

I would also like to state that if you are playing 3.5e you can use NPC Designer - 3.5e NPC Generator to quickly populate any location.


----------



## Vascant (Oct 29, 2011)

This completes the 9th panel for the first campaign map of the Lake of Spires underground region.  I have already started working on the next campaign map which connects directly below the first one.  Check out (Maps of an Uncharted World to download full versions of the maps.

I am also taking input regarding doing an actual Pathfinder dataset for NPC Designer - 3.5e NPC Generator (NPC Generator discussion thread).

Finally this week I seriously looking at creating Battle Tiles in the same flavor as the underground maps, so look for those soon and of course will be free.


----------



## Vascant (Nov 11, 2011)

Last week was more or less just some passages connecting the a trade route to the slave market, the panel this week is the actual slave market.

Hope everyone enjoys

Check out Maps of an Uncharted World to download full versions of the maps.


----------



## Vascant (Nov 19, 2011)

This passage way comes off the main trade route that runs along the Lake of Spires, in my world I have it as an old dragon lair that has become submerged over time.  I am not sure if I am going to put the dragon in undead state existing in the water or perhaps some underwater monsters that feed off those that use the shore line as a resting location.


Check out Maps of an Uncharted World to download full versions of the maps.


----------



## Vascant (Nov 26, 2011)

This map panel is the 2nd of 4 maps that covers the small reservoir, the small path leading downward will eventually comes to a maze.  This entire section is hidden and not seen visitors for a long time so DM's can have some fun with this whole area.  Only about 2 more map panels and then I can start working on Campaign Map #2.  If you are using the 3.5e rules, you can use NPC Designer - 3.5e NPC Generator to easily populate the entire map in a matter of minutes. (It's free)

Check out Maps of an Uncharted World to download full versions of the maps.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 2, 2011)

This is our 3rd stop around the small reservoir with the release of map panel #14.  There are a few larger chambers down at this depth of the map that can be used for a great many things and the lone passage way leads to a long forgotten maze.  These chambers can be used by some creatures as a place in secret away from the normal passages or something hidden and ancient that lurks within.

Check out Maps of an Uncharted World to download full versions of the maps.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 4, 2011)

I put together Campaign Map #2 and decided to check out what CM #1 and #2 look like when put together.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 10, 2011)

This map panel is the end of the 4 parts mapping out the small reservoir and also reveals the end of the long winding passage which leads to a maze. The more I map it seems the more ideas that keep firing off in my mind of what could exist in a vast area such as this.

This is also a good moment I think to give NPC Designer - 3.5 NPC Generator a test run if you have been shy about it. Just take a moment and see what kind of minotaur you can create to hunt in the maze.

All links are in the signature below.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 13, 2012)

While I have not been posting in the thread does not mean work stalled, no weeks have been missed and new maps released right on schedule.  On that note, this is the 20th panel to be released.

Also next weeek will be releasing Dungeon Tiles of the same personality and flavor of the Lake of Spires maps, they will be released in 10 images per set and free for download.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 20, 2012)

Just have one more map panel to do and will be releasing Campaign Map #3, the next CM will probably head south and cover completing the shaft.  Then there is a large section above this map that is small community existing on the water living in several spires.


----------



## Janx (Jan 20, 2012)

nice maps.

Question: isn't a map of an uncharted world an oxymoron?

a map is a chart.  To be uncharted, is to be unmapped.

Once you map it, it is no longer uncharted.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 23, 2012)

Janx said:


> nice maps.
> 
> Question: isn't a map of an uncharted world an oxymoron?
> 
> ...



Depends on if you limit the meaning of uncharted to just maps, also can be used to describe something that has not been investigated as well.  Further, just because 1 person has a map does not mean everyone knows whats on the map.  So for players it can still be uncharted 

The basic idea for me is simple, I want to run an underdark campaign and felt it was better served with a vast underdark map rather then just bouncing players from one dungeon to the next with minimal flavor in between.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 30, 2012)

I needed to catch up the campaign map to the current map panel, even though map panel #22 is released I have finished up to map panel #25 so it shows a few panels you can't download yet.  I like to be a few weeks ahead of schedule so allows room for when things take up real life unexpectedly.

I am still figuring out which direction I will be moving, either north to the small community that lives in the spires above the lake or southeast to the drow city.

You can download full versions of all the maps on the site but be warned, the full campaign map is 18 inches by 24 inches.


----------



## Vascant (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the first map panel release for Campaign Map #4, the goal for these 9 panels is to provide the base for lengthy exploring of long winding passage ways and small cluster of rooms or alcoves.  These maps should provide countless sessions of underdark fun for any group.

I have also started working on creating Dungeon Tiles of the same personality of the Lake of Spires maps and have the first three sets available on the site to download for free.


----------



## Vascant (Mar 3, 2012)

This is map panel #2 for Campaign Map #4, the goal of CM #4 is to provide DM's with over 200 rooms of adventure goodness.  This map panel puts the count to 61, with small areas broken up so your adventures can wander around exploring passages ways hoping to find the right one.


----------



## Alok Silverspear (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate did you ever work on that forest area map you mentioned?


----------



## Hussar (Mar 22, 2017)

Boo, threadomancy. 

Yay, excellent thread to raise from the dead.

Boo, dead link to the site.  

Anyone know where this project might reside?


----------

